# Boiled Peanuts Recipe



## Uncle Bob (Sep 13, 2009)

*BOILED PEANUTS*​ *

10 LBS OF GREEN PEANUTS*
*ENOUGH WATER TO COVER (ABOUT 2 ½ GALLONS)*
*2 CUPS SALT*
*20-24 Qt. STOCK POT*

*Wash Peanuts, and cover completely with water...2 inches above is about right. Add salt. Bring to a boil; reduce to a simmer until done... Times will vary depending on the peanuts, how fresh they are, your personal desired degree of doneness etc. (These took 7 hours total)...Turn off the heat and allow them to soak for an hour or so...Don’t soak them too long or they will get too salty. Eat a few along until they taste right to you....Cool and refrigerate....They freeze well for later too!!  *

*Enjoy with a Cold Barq’s Root Beer!!  *


----------



## chefkathleen (Sep 13, 2009)

When I first came South, I was convinced that people down here were nuts eating those. Now I'm hooked. I could spend a whole day on the deck just peelin and eatin, peelin and eatin. 
 Fellow I used to get them from went up to Ga to get them. They were as big as your fanger but goood!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 14, 2009)

They are definitely addictive --- Can't eat just one for sure! As you probably know, green peanuts are everywhere this time of year in the South...Lots of road side vendors selling them already boiled!! --- Hmmmm think I will go raid the refrigerator now!!!


----------



## letscook (Sep 14, 2009)

funny story, when my brother first moved to the south had peanuts in his yard.  Talking to our dad he stated, I don't think I'll ever get peanuts, nothing is growing on them. Our dad chuckled and told him to look below.  come to find out he had more peanuts then he knew what to do with.  we still laugh at that.


----------



## JGDean (Sep 20, 2009)

I cook them the same as Uncle Bob but I put some liquid crab boil and a few red pepper flakes in as well.


----------



## GrillingFool (Sep 20, 2009)

I did them once for my wife since we couldn't get them in Wyoming.
That was some STINKY boiling.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 20, 2009)

JGDean said:


> I cook them the same as Uncle Bob but I put some liquid crab boil and a few red pepper flakes in as well.



I just cooked another batch (6 Lbs) on Friday...I used two of the Zatarain's Crab Boil Bags and a touch of cayenne...Delicious!


----------



## JGDean (Sep 20, 2009)

*They do leave an odor in the house*

I boil mine outside.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 20, 2009)

For small amounts...10Lbs or less...I boil inside. My vent system takes care of any smells...Which I don't find offensive. For larger amounts, I boil outside using one of the fish cookers on the patio

Fun!


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Sep 20, 2009)

I am Northernly jealous.


I Love boiled peanuts


----------

